# Money and meds



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

So I am currently unemployed and I'm on break with collage, looking to start back to school sometime in the summer. I've been looking for another job for a few months now, I've put in dozens of applications and I try to put at least one or two every night. 
Now i'm on medication, VERY expensive medication, for my bipolar disorder. I've been trying to get my insurance back since january of 2013 but the mental health place I'm treated at really sucks and my case worker has been changed over a dozen times, this new lady assigned to my case is very nice but very slow at helping me to get my insurance back.
So my meds are ridiculously expensive, almost a hundred bucks a month. I can't afford to pay for them and my husband can't either, working part time and minimum wage. 
So my father in law offered to pay for my meds till I find a job or till I get my insurance back. I HATE asking for ANYTHING, it goes against my nature. I hate even telling him we're out of milk much less telling him I'm running low on my meds. 

Now we're in debt, pretty sure that just about everyone in the states is, so this makes asking for him to help out difficult. 

My husband and I just had our pos car scraped, I dropped 1500 on it and it ran for less than six months. Craig (father in law) dropped another thousand on it to get it fixed, which turned out to be fruitless. We got 340 for it, I kept 30 bucks (which I spent to get Violet some Oil of Oregano), Ty kept 10 and craig got the rest. I told Craig that i was running low on my meds and this morning, about 5:15 am, he came down and politely asked how much i needed to get my meds today. I said I don't know because they can run anywhere from 60 to 100 bucks. 

He then got pissed right the he'll off and stormed out of the living room to yell at Ty. Not me, but Ty. If there's one thing that truly makes me mad it's yelling at my husband instead of me. He is NOT my freakin keeper. I was raised that if you're going to talk about someone talk to their face! 

So after he yelled at Ty he stomped back into the living room and threw 40 bucks at me then left, mad, to go to work. Then Ty and his mother got into it, even though she had no idea what had happened. Normally she doesn't take Craig's side (they don't have much of a relationship) but I guess she got it in her head that whatever had happened was Ty's fault. Which pissed Ty off and they argued for an hour. Loudly. 

So now I get to stay up and try to contact my caseworker then the pharmacy and then see if I can get some of my meds. I can't get all of them because I don't have that much cash :/

I just needed to vent. I feel a little better now; but only a little Q~Q


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Please know that I understand fully.

My husband and I were very, very poor for quite some time. I am on (probably the same meds as you, or close) medications that cost several hundred dollars per month, and our previous insurance covered very little due to all of my medical conditions. The system is a tough one to beat.

Thank goodness that he has secured a better job with better pay, and better insurance. Hang in there... it will get better.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey, have you seen if there are any doctors that have medication "samples"? Or if there are coupons? I believe this was the website I used, and I saved like $100 on my asthma meds: http://www.goodrx.com/?gclid=CKfUkLij2r0CFa9cMgodS20Akg

I'm sorry for your situation  If you need URI meds, I have some probably I can jjust give you


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Please know that I understand fully.
> 
> My husband and I were very, very poor for quite some time. I am on (probably the same meds as you, or close) medications that cost several hundred dollars per month, and our previous insurance covered very little due to all of my medical conditions. The system is a tough one to beat.
> 
> Thank goodness that he has secured a better job with better pay, and better insurance. Hang in there... it will get better.


Thank you, I'm really hoping that someone will call me for an interview soon. Since I'm not working or going to school yet I tend to get brow beaten by Craig. So in turn I tend to keep the house clean and out of everyones way. My caseworker, very nice lady I like her, went over some of the application for my insurance about a week and a half ago but unfortunately I had went to bed too late and the meds that help me sleep (if I don't take them I stay up for two or three days, insomnia sucks) were still in my system so I don't remember anything of what we did that last visit. Honestly I don't even remember the drive home, I just remember waking up 18 hours later :/
I've called and emailed my case worker but can't get ahold of her, they're not open on weekends so I get to try again monday. 



Gannyaan said:


> Hey, have you seen if there are any doctors that have medication "samples"? Or if there are coupons? I believe this was the website I used, and I saved like $100 on my asthma meds: http://www.goodrx.com/?gclid=CKfUkLij2r0CFa9cMgodS20Akg
> 
> I'm sorry for your situation  If you need URI meds, I have some probably I can just give you


Thank you, I really do appreciate that offer! Right now Violet's on day 8 of her 14 day tetracycline treatment. Her lungs sound good, no wheezing or crackling but she still sneezes a lot and her sinuses squeak. I'm starting to think that she has lung scarring and I don't know how to help that. She's extremely active and loving and playful, she acts like theres nothing wrong. 
I'm going to finish out her tetracycline, I'm really hoping that she's going to be ok; her and Mica have stolen my heart and I don't want anything wrong with them. 

As for the link I will most definitely use it, since I lost my insurance I haven't been able to refill any of my asthma meds or inhalers. I can't leave home without a rescue inhaler, I've almost died several times (was rushed to the ER because I was blue) and when I don't have one I have panic attacks. Not fun at all.


----------



## JessYep (Apr 27, 2014)

I can definitely relate with you. I am on mood stabilizers and other meds too and I know the are gosh darn expensive. I also really do not like asking or receiving help or money. I think you should speak with your psychiatrist. I recently found out they actually can give you coupons for regulated meds (weird right? they aren't clothes...). They can also work out some type of payment plan or affordable price. I can definitely understand the money issue and paying for your meds. I hope all goes well for you. Take care.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I feel really sorry for you  I got married young(I am only 23 and I got married at 21) but I am lucky and My husband and I can usually get by fine with the money we make. I am ony his insurance and it pays for most stuff that I need which includes my yearly doctor visit and my monthly birth control pills we also have $500 yearly flexible spending account just in case we used it to get me new glasses last year. He works full time and brings in more than $500 a week and I work part time and bring in between $200-$400 every two weeks depending on how much I work. Our only problem is right now we are sharing a car but we are planning on taking out a loan from his 401k in July after he pays back the current one in order to get me a new car. 

I know alot of people don't advocate self medicating there rats without bringing them to the vet but if you are really low on money you could do that because it is the only way and get the amoxi and doxy for other animals in capsule form online which is pretty cheap.


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but does the company that manufactures your meds have a patient assistance program? Lots of pharma companies do this for PR, but it ends up being beneficial for patients too.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

They did but they refused to help me after a while. Luckily My insurance kicks in on the 1st! I have dozens of Dr's appointments I have to make and go to and I can honestly say that I am super excited!


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

I totally know that feeling! I have to take a very expensive medication as well and the feeling of not having to worry about it, even for a month, is SUCH a relief. So happy for you!


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Great to see that you were able to obtain insurance!


----------

